# Warhammer



## Uminya (Jan 1, 2010)

Since I recently got into this hobby, I was curious as to whether or not any of my fellow TTFers participate in Citadel's Warhammer 40k, Warhammer (fantasy), or Lord of the Rings miniature wargaming.

If you play (Warhammer 40k or fantasy in particular), feel free to talk about it and please post what army(ies) you play and what you enjoy most about the hobby (the game itself, painting, modelling, etc).

For my own part, I play the Tau Empire exclusively as I enjoy the smooth lines of the models as well as their philosophy of the Greater Good. I'm not particularly fantastic at painting, but I really like putting the models together and the strategy of the game itself.


----------



## Turgon (Jan 2, 2010)

I used to play a bit of Warhammer Fantasy many years ago - though I was more into the RPG game of the same name. I remember one RPG campaign we did that ended switching to the Battle game for a massive climactic battle - great fun. I used to paint a lot of miniatures too - though mostly Citadel's Middle-earth Miniatures for the old MERP game. Wasn't very good at it mind as I was pretty young when I did them, my brother was great though - he painted my Frodo miniature for me - which I still keep on my desk.

Funny you should bring this up though as I was reading the Tolkien Merchandise thread yesterday and looked up the Mine of Moria game Ares B mentioned on Games Workshop's website and got a real hankering to buy a few miniatures and spend some time painting them - as it really is a fun hobby.


----------



## Uminya (Jan 2, 2010)

Turgon said:


> Funny you should bring this up though as I was reading the Tolkien Merchandise thread yesterday...



That's actually what made me think to ask.


----------



## GuardianRanger (Jan 4, 2010)

I played Citadel's LOTR game for a long time, until my friends that played either gave it up or moved away. I only kept the models that I really enjoyed. Most of my bulks are gone. Awesome game. If I friends that played, I would get back into it.

I never played Warhammer, I wanted to; but no one I knew played.


----------

